# BushHog 2346QT Loader



## Ford2120KDS (10 mo ago)

I have the BushHog 2346QT on my Ford 2120. It did not have the Loader Parking Stand legs with it. Bush Hog says this item is no longer available. Does anyone own this model? If so can you send me the meaeurements of the parking stand legs so I can engineer my own legs.
Thank you.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't have what you are looking for, but when I remove my loader, I make sure the bucket is filled with something to counteract the weight of the loader, dirt in my case. I use the hydraulics to remove the loader and then place a couple of jackalls as the legs to hold it's position when I disconnect the hydraulic couplings for final removal. Be careful with that part.
I use the jackalls to raise or lower the loader if is weeps down or sinks a little when I go to re-install it. I'm always glad I got the jackall to adjust when putting the loader back on!


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I have a BH 2846 QT if the parking stands are the same(?) I can give you a measurement. There’s not much to them. Let me know…. B.


----------

